# Ladue Dam



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Has anyone ever fished the Ladue Dam discharge? Just curious because I see it on google maps, but I'm not sure if it is accessible by kayak/canoe or you could possible walk in possible if it's even legal?!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

that's one hell of a trip would like to find out don't think its legal. I think there might be set distance from the spillway but don't quote me heard of people doing it but its a adventure and possibly risky.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Set-the-drag
I see that their are access roads leading on to the dam, but it appears that they are gates off, I haven't physically checked yet though... It appears that you could put in at the bridge downstream and paddle up from their to the discharge/spillway and fish from your kayak or canoe legally from what I know!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Bridge Creek below the dam isn't really too yak-able. I checked it out a few years back.
Walking in, I believe that's a no-no.
Would love to get back there though.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

What do you mean by not yakable?


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Your not going to reach by foot/land..legally..be crossing a lot of private property to get there.And the access road your referring to is off limits and fenced/gated/locked.
I've also had a buddy that tried to yak up to it..couldn't make it..said he would of needed a chainsaw and help.


----------



## Tekneek (Jul 23, 2009)

If the water is at a normal-high level and you dropped in off the bridge on Stafford Road, I have to believe you’d have enough depth to make it most of the way upstream in a kayak. If they’re not letting much out of Ladue though, and the water drops, Bridge Creek gets extremely shallow and narrow. You’ll be dragging it upstream in waders in that case. Have fun with that. That muck back in there can swallow a small tank. As Jose mentions, fallen timber will probably be your biggest obstacle.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

You would think that that entire creek is loaded with all kinds of fish from Ladue: like pike, walleye, or smallmouth and gets very little pressure if any!


----------



## Tekneek (Jul 23, 2009)

Your thinking is correct. Though I’ve never caught a walleye in it, I’ve caught about everything else at one time or another. From the river in the boat, I’ve never gone farther upstream than Rapids Road. Right now though, there’s some timber blocking the entire width at the second to last bend before the Rapids bridge. Long ride from the river, or Rapids, to Ladue though. Stafford is the ticket if you want to try to go all the way. My dad has tons of stories and pictures from back in the ‘70s, bushwhacking with a chainsaw up Bridge from the river. They’d pull some very nice fish out of that little creek which at times was no wider than the boat. His eyes light up talking about those big ole’ gators lying in that long grass swaying in the current.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

The Fishing Addict said:


> What do you mean by not yakable?


Like mentioned above - very narrow, brush choked, thick muck. I've paddled up it a ways from the Cuyahoga, never even got up to the bridge at Stafford Rd.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

had a guy tell me he would pull eyes out at the bottom of the spillway years back before 9-11 happened and security tightened tighter than a ticks ass around water ways now they will throw the book at you


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Not really a good idea to get up in there. The spillway is WAY off limits and th efine is pretty steep. Try fishing where it enters the hoga. The same fish from Ladue are in there as well


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Just found this

It shall be unlawful to fish or wade from the bank or shore within five hundred feet surrounding Black brook dam and Bridge creek dam


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the information so far!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

There are active, motion sensor cameras on the light poles at the Spillway and the Gatehouse.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

icebucketjohn said:


> There are active, motion sensor cameras on the light poles at the Spillway and the Gatehouse.


I would think those would be going off all the time due to wildlife


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

What kind of fish have you guys caught in Bridge Creek then?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The Fishing Addict said:


> You would think that that entire creek is loaded with all kinds of fish from Ladue: like pike, walleye, or smallmouth and gets very little pressure if any!


Would think white perch high in numbers as well!


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

I can assume so but i was just wondering what people had actually caught out of there!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

what is the purpose of the cameras? do they ticket those that comes to close while fishing?


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm guessing to catch people who are trespassing


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

It's my understanding the cameras are there because of terrorism concerns about dams


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Does anyone have a definite answer? I understand there are terrorist concerns, but does that mean when a boat encroaches in that area an anti-terrorist team is dispatched? If the cameras are designed to catch trespassers, do the dispatch a team to ticket those who trespass? or are the cameras put there to persuade people to stay out of an area, yet they are not enforced?


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

johnboy111711 said:


> Does anyone have a definite answer? I understand there are terrorist concerns, but does that mean when a boat encroaches in that area an anti-terrorist team is dispatched? If the cameras are designed to catch trespassers, do the dispatch a team to ticket those who trespass? or are the cameras put there to persuade people to stay out of an area, yet they are not enforced?


You cannot go there, it is that simple. If you really are concerned the best option is to pick up the phone and call like I did two years ago. I spoke with City of Akron and they directed me to The Division of Watercraft ranger for that area and he said You are Not Allowed to fish there. The reason I called them when was they removed the buoys from the dam area during the winter. He said you are not permitted 500 feet from the dam/control house or the area below the dam on the river all year. It is easy to think that an area "off limits" to us is some kind of secret fish haven loaded with walleye, but from experience in the past that is not the case.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

The cameras are ther to take pictures of people cathcing all the big fish so they can post on OGF.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Signs CLEARLY posted around the entire dam, spillway perimeter, and access points. NO TRESPASSING.....PERIOD.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Wait Wait Wait. I think you are confusing me with a person who is having difficulty understanding what the no boat buoys and no trespassing signs are for. I am a well educated individual who understands laws, but thank you all for the clarity.What I was looking for was an answer on the reason cameras are there. Are they used to ticket individuals, after the fact, or are they used to signal a response team? Or are they just up and no one really uses them?


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

johnboy111711 said:


> Does anyone have a definite answer? I understand there are terrorist concerns, but does that mean when a boat encroaches in that area an anti-terrorist team is dispatched? If the cameras are designed to catch trespassers, do the dispatch a team to ticket those who trespass? or are the cameras put there to persuade people to stay out of an area, yet they are not enforced?





johnboy111711 said:


> Wait Wait Wait. I think you are confusing me with a person who is having difficulty understanding what the no boat buoys and no trespassing signs are for. I am a well educated individual who understands laws, but thank you all for the clarity.What I was looking for was an answer on the reason cameras are there. Are they used to ticket individuals, after the fact, or are they used to signal a response team? Or are they just up and no one really uses them?



The cameras are obviously there to help deter people from trespassing in a "No Trespassing" area. Likely any of those options could be a possibility at any given time. What difference does it make unless someone actually wants to go in there illegally?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Firstly, not all cameras are placed to deter criminal activity. Many cameras placed around dams have been there for years and they are used to monitor current lake conditions and dam conditions during severe weather. Secondly, if the cameras are not used in the enforcement of any laws what-so-ever then they do not deter anyone from entering the area anymore than the buoy system, which works marginally, at best.

Lastly, and this is my reason I love this site, is everyone is very quick to jump to conclusions. These cameras are very pertinent to many situations, depending on how they are used. not all of these situations involve illegal activity.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

nixmkt said:


> The cameras are obviously there to help deter people from trespassing in a "No Trespassing" area.


Not to pick on you Nix, but this is an assumption. AND, if a camera is not used in enforcement, then it isn't a deterrent. An example is this. There are speed limit signs posted on every major road and law enforcement enforce these. If law enforcement quit enforcing these speed limits, would people still do the posted speed or would they go much faster?


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

johnboy111711 said:


> Firstly, not all cameras are placed to deter criminal activity. Many cameras placed around dams have been there for years and they are used to monitor current lake conditions and dam conditions during severe weather. Secondly, if the cameras are not used in the enforcement of any laws what-so-ever then they do not deter anyone from entering the area anymore than the buoy system, which works marginally, at best.
> 
> Lastly, and this is my reason I love this site, is everyone is very quick to jump to conclusions. These cameras are very pertinent to many situations, depending on how they are used. not all of these situations involve illegal activity.





johnboy111711 said:


> Not to pick on you Nix, but this is an assumption. ...



Not a problem. I’m a big boy. Post #15 however notes that the cameras are motion sensing, and that type camera would not typically be installed to monitor water and dam conditions. Given that along with post #26 noting signs are clearly posted around all those areas, my assumption seems fairly valid. While the overall situation at Ladue is different than at Lake Rockwell, Ladue is still directly part of Akron’s drinking water supply. Based on bassmastermjb’s past first hand experiences with Akron’s severe enforcement at Rockwell, assume if the cameras at Ladue were not deterring trespassing, more direct and consequential personal enforcement techniques would be implemented there too.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*johnboy111711*: The bouys are installed 7 months out of the year.... mostly during regular boating season. They are taken down every Autumn to prevent ice damage.

You can split hairs all day long but in the end, _you can tell it to a judge. _

*Bottom Line: It'll cost you $250 for the first trespassing offense.*


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't plan on trespassing, and for those concerned, my issue lies with another area lake which has a camera. Regardless, I would love the statistics on the number of trespassing tickets that have been issued there, or any lake for that matter. I know they should be public record, but I honestly wouldn't know where to look.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

In a recent 12 month period, I issued over 122 trespassing citations.


----------



## paintmedics (Oct 10, 2015)

Ive walked around there a ton of times .. But not for the purpose of trespassing .Its usually to take care of some personal business ,,if you know what I mean ,or to let my dog take care of his business . I take him fishing on my boat every time . I always wondered why the cameras were there . BUT i dont do anything malicious when I go there .Ive brought my kids there for over 20 yrs since they were toddlers .My Daughter seen her first bald eagle catch a fish about 10 ft in front of us. That area is beautiful and we always pick up garbage when we walk around there . As far as fish ive never really caught much other then bluegill or carp. My Rottweiler/Pitt loves the area.


----------



## paintmedics (Oct 10, 2015)

icebucketjohn said:


> *johnboy111711*: The bouys are installed 7 months out of the year.... mostly during regular boating season. They are taken down every Autumn to prevent ice damage.
> 
> You can split hairs all day long but in the end, _you can tell it to a judge. _
> 
> *Bottom Line: It'll cost you $250 for the first trespassing offense.*


Wow I just skimmed through all the posts ,,had no idea ,, it was that serious , never really payed attention to a lot of the signs .I thought all that hoopla was pertaining to the Bald Eagle nest and keeping people away from that . But I guess when you dont have a criminal mind and take care of nature ,you dont harm anything and leave things in peace. Ive been breaking the law for about 30 yrs now not knowing it. Glad ive been informed now.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

paintmedics said:


> Ive walked around there a ton of times .. But not for the purpose of trespassing .Its usually to take care of some personal business ,,if you know what I mean ,or to let my dog take care of his business . I take him fishing on my boat every time . I always wondered why the cameras were there . BUT i dont do anything malicious when I go there .Ive brought my kids there for over 20 yrs since they were toddlers .My Daughter seen her first bald eagle catch a fish about 10 ft in front of us. That area is beautiful and we always pick up garbage when we walk around there . As far as fish ive never really caught much other then bluegill or carp. My Rottweiler/Pitt loves the area.





paintmedics said:


> Wow I just skimmed through all the posts ,,had no idea ,, it was that serious , never really payed attention to a lot of the signs .I thought all that hoopla was pertaining to the Bald Eagle nest and keeping people away from that . But I guess when you dont have a criminal mind and take care of nature ,you dont harm anything and leave things in peace. Ive been breaking the law for about 30 yrs now not knowing it. Glad ive been informed now.



Wow. That is so extreme assume you must just be trolling but most likely there are other people that think that way too. How could you possibly not know before being told now that consciously walking beyond conspicuous “No Trespassing” signs is breaking the law? Blatant disregard like that is one reason access to beautiful areas is being totally closed off. More and more people have been taking your approach that such signs somehow don’t apply to themselves and the rest of us suffer as a result. Plus you apparently have been teaching this lawbreaking attitude to your children. Trespassing is not legal just because you don’t do anything malicious while you are there. You are very lucky if you actually have been doing it for that long without getting caught.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

nixmkt said:


> Wow. That is so extreme assume you must just be trolling but most likely there are other people that think that way too. How could you possibly not know before being told now that consciously walking beyond conspicuous “No Trespassing” signs is breaking the law? Blatant disregard like that is one reason access to beautiful areas is being totally closed off. More and more people have been taking your approach that such signs somehow don’t apply to themselves and the rest of us suffer as a result. Plus you apparently have been teaching this lawbreaking attitude to your children. Trespassing is not legal just because you don’t do anything malicious while you are there. You are very lucky if you actually have been doing it for that long without getting caught.


it would be much beter,if you can aply for permit to be in that area,
they do not wonet to spend money,to hire more security and they are to short to control everythink.
if you had a permit to be there and somebody is there you could wallk to him and check if he has permit to be there,it would help them lot.
now if somebody is in no transposing zone,i can not go there and ask him for permit.
if I had the permit and I go fishing there it would be protected,that time when I am there and it would not cost acron anythink.I am not taking job away from anybody,acron will not hire or spend any more money then now,i am a free service.
they educated people over payd for ther education,they can see that, that way.
this way somebody will be there all time,no more wandalism,last time I herd they open the pump hose and destroid the controls to strip some coper.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

HappySnag said:


> it would be much beter,if you can aply for permit to be in that area,
> they do not wonet to spend money,to hire more security and they are to short to control everythink.
> if you had a permit to be there and somebody is there you could wallk to him and check if he has permit to be there,it would help them lot.
> now if somebody is in no transposing zone,i can not go there and ask him for permit.
> ...



  Someone apparently didn't get their money's worth for your education.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

_*Educate the Public? Issue Permits? *_

What part of:
_*NO TRESPASSING *_
is a Gray Area?????

_Get a Clue... _
*Akron Doesn't Want You There!*


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

icebucketjohn said:


> _*Educate the Public? Issue Permits? *_
> 
> What part of:
> _*NO TRESPASSING *_
> ...


acron do not want me there,bocause I will protect they property.
how com they can not protect the property from criminals,they are only able protect from fisherman,the criminal do not care what the sine say.
you can educate criminals,they do not care.


----------



## paintmedics (Oct 10, 2015)

HappySnag said:


> acron do not want me there,bocause I will protect they property.
> how com they can not protect the property from criminals,they are only able protect from fisherman,the criminal do not care what the sine say.
> you can educate criminals,they do not care.


I totally agree with you . Like I said before ,,, The reason I go there is because I , my kids or my dog want to use the bathroom.. Some people dont understand human nature I guess, Sorry we dont wear diapers . There are people shooting each other and shooting cops out in the real world ,, if you trespassing because your kids want to go to the bathroom ,,whoopty do, Im sure you law enforcing officials (trespassing enforcers) hold off from doing your business if you have to go when you are out there . If you go ,,you commit public indecency , exposure . correct?
NO I DONT go breaking laws that have serious consequences ,,but PLEASE!!!! this is fricken petty. I dont vandalize ,as a matter of fact my mom thought me better . I try to blend in with nature , If anything go enforce the law where it really matters In the city ,in the ghetto ect. I payed for my fishing license since i was 16 and I live to fish and be a good father ,as a matter of fact my kids are outstanding human beings because i,a single father tought them to be that way . If I go to piss or **** and walk around for cover that does not make me a criminal .. Get a life buddy ,, dont take your Barny Fife job so seriously.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Guess if all "Sportsman" had your "Law Abiding Attitude", the world would be a better place! _* I think not. *_

Paying for a Fishing License does NOT give you the right to pick & choose which Laws & Regs are applicable to you or not. 

"Sportsman" who sidestep various rules, regulations and common conservation practices (No matter what organization, community or government mandates them) are not true "Sportsman", but Half Arses at best. 

Your reasoning & attitude has some shortcomings... at least in this subject matter... and a very poor example & mentorship to the younger generation and future "conservationists" of our nation.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

paintmedics said:


> I totally agree with you . Like I said before ,,, The reason I go there is because I , my kids or my dog want to use the bathroom.. Some people dont understand human nature I guess, Sorry we dont wear diapers . There are people shooting each other and shooting cops out in the real world ,, if you trespassing because your kids want to go to the bathroom ,,whoopty do, Im sure you law enforcing officials (trespassing enforcers) hold off from doing your business if you have to go when you are out there . If you go ,,you commit public indecency , exposure . correct?
> NO I DONT go breaking laws that have serious consequences ,,but PLEASE!!!! this is fricken petty. I dont vandalize ,as a matter of fact my mom thought me better . I try to blend in with nature , If anything go enforce the law where it really matters In the city ,in the ghetto ect. I payed for my fishing license since i was 16 and I live to fish and be a good father ,as a matter of fact my kids are outstanding human beings because i,a single father tought them to be that way . If I go to piss or **** and walk around for cover that does not make me a criminal .. Get a life buddy ,, dont take your Barny Fife job so seriously.



Hopefully if you continue to trespass your past luck will run out and you will be caught, cited and fined. Maybe that will deter you. The sooner that happens the better for the rest of us since it would then be less likely that our current access would be restricted more or totally closed off due to your continuing violations.


----------



## paintmedics (Oct 10, 2015)

icebucketjohn said:


> Guess if all "Sportsman" had your "Law Abiding Attitude", the world would be a better place! _* I think not. *_
> 
> Paying for a Fishing License does NOT give you the right to pick & choose which Laws & Regs are applicable to you or not.
> 
> ...


And Your reasoning has a bunch of mumbo jumbo behind it ,,, I Think you neglect to see the reason as a HUMAN being ... Like I stated it before ...IT WAS TO USE THE BATHROOM. its people like you that need to take lessons on communication and compassion. There are always grey ares in laws ,,, Its never black or white .I could give you many reasons mister . Whatever ,, I have many other things that take priorities over this non-relevant issue . Have a wonderful day.


----------



## paintmedics (Oct 10, 2015)

icebucketjohn said:


> Your reasoning & attitude has some shortcomings... at least in this subject matter... and a very poor example & mentorship to the younger generation and future "conservationists" of our nation.


And as fas as that goes buddy ,,,lol My son works for a law enforcement agency and my daughter for the government .. Not bad as a single father ,,,? huh? Like I said ,,"to use the bathroom" dont blow this out of proportion in order to inflate you ego. Please dont insult me,,,, . Like i stated before and will do again,,,IT WAS NOT MALICIOUS. common human function ,going to the bathroom,,,, thank you.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Let me get this straight, because I'm not as sharp as I used to be:

Your rationale for trespassing at Ladue is as follows:
1. My son is in Law Enforcement
2. My daughter works for the govt
3. My daughter had to go to the bathroom

Yeah, your defense is certainly sound.

CASE DISMISSED!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

That guy has no clue... Where's the dead horse ICON??


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Or you can go a couple hundred feet more that is not posted to use the room........ if you waited till the point of pissing your pants you probably should wear a diaper. ..... not rocket science. Then again I just go. I dont care if someone's watchin. Ive been following this thread for a bit. I cant even remember what its about originally. Hey how about dont trespass. If you do dont openly admit it. Now lets all move on and wait for whatever season your waiting on. Its wayyyyy to early for cabin fever.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I have used the bathroom many times at Ladue. Going on th edam would offer no privacy so a a quick pull up on the shore, east or west, and back in the kayak. The east or west bank has trees. The dam is just rocks and really offers no place to go. I have been seen by the warden on several occasion never was questioned or hassled. Just a quick wave as I get back into the yak and back to fishing. I am sure most law enforcement would do the same.


----------



## paintmedics (Oct 10, 2015)

icebucketjohn said:


> Let me get this straight, because I'm not as sharp as I used to be:
> 
> Your rationale for trespassing at Ladue is as follows:
> 1. My son is in Law Enforcement
> ...


done ,,please ,enough


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Good god people!! You got the whole lake! Just stay away from the damned dam. You had to pull up on the dam to let your daughter pee? Ridiculous.
And, Icebucketjohn is one heck of a nice guy, leave him out of your pettiness.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Ran its course.


----------

